# DeSalvo owners rejoice!



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

*DeSalvo bikes*

Anyone else get in on this deal? I got mine ordered last week.

"2009 marks 10 years since I built my first frame...To celebrate this benchmark I am offering a limited edition 10th anniversary road bike..... The best part – I will be rolling the prices back to what they were when I started. You read that correctly for anniversary bikes the frame will be $850. The catch you ask? – well at this price I can only afford to do a limited production run of this frame. The 1st ten will be offered only to folks who already have purchased a bike of mine as a limited edition numbered series."

Killer deal from a cool guy and the 2008 NAHMBS BestTig Welded bike award winner

http://www.desalvocycles.com/index.cgi


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is the first one built. It's at the NAHMBS. It is Mikes. Can't wait to get mine. I'll post pics of the process if anyone cares. pics are from http://urbanvelo.org/nahbs-2009-day-1/


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is a pic of the above frame before paint.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Sweet!!!*

Is that steel or Ti? By the looks of the pre-painted, it looks like Ti but it is hard to tell with Reynolds 953 stainless tubes.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

It's a mix of Columbus Life and Zona. Not sure which is where though.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

is this deal still available?


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not sure. What he came up with is the first 10 to previous customers of his and then 10 more if people were interested at the NAHMBS. I'd email Mike at [email protected]. He usually gets back to me in a day or 2. Not sure when he gets back from NAHMBS.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

ejr13 said:


> Anyone else get in on this deal? I got mine ordered last week.
> 
> "2009 marks 10 years since I built my first frame...To celebrate this benchmark I am offering a limited edition 10th anniversary road bike..... The best part – I will be rolling the prices back to what they were when I started. You read that correctly for anniversary bikes the frame will be $850. The catch you ask? – well at this price I can only afford to do a limited production run of this frame. The 1st ten will be offered only to folks who already have purchased a bike of mine as a limited edition numbered series."
> 
> ...


Congrats, this was the deal of this or any other century. I was surprised there wasn't a line out the door at NAHBS waiting for it when I read about it. Had I not just got a custom I would have done it; By all reports of his work, you will have a permanent smile on your face......

b21


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Update -Tubing should be in next week and then I can talk to Mike about the details. !
My big decision is his steel fork or an Edge Carbon, which I really don't have the $ for but could swing it.......if i really _HAD_ to. I have a DeSalvo fixie with his steel fork and it is smooth riding but on my road bike I think I want it as light as possible.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

did you change any of the details? sloping, non slope, tire clearance, etc.

the fork is a tough call. i'm sure the weight-weenie wants a carbon fork. you could always get a carbon now, and a steel one later if you think you miss it.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

> did you change any of the details? sloping, non slope, tire clearance, etc.
> 
> the fork is a tough call. i'm sure the weight-weenie wants a carbon fork. you could always get a carbon now, and a steel one later if you think you miss it.


Haven't made a decision yet. I like a more sloping top tube. I have a short inseam and long torso and it seams to help. I trust Mike a lot and will talk to him before he starts cutting. He made me a fixie I use as a road bike off my body dimensions and it feels great but to be sure I will need to swap on my CInelli Ram bar/stem and longer cranks from my current geared bike to see if the fixie dimensions will work as a road bike. Other than sloping tube and possible change of dimensions I'm just going to add rear rack mounts. I'm considering having my Cinelli Ram's painted to match.

I think I will go with the steel fork first. He is making 10 of these frame sets in 2 batches of 5. I'm in the first 5 so if I don't like the steel version maybe I can get the Edge fork and get it painted with the second 5?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i'm interested in seeing what differences there might be in geometry from your fixed gear that mike built to this road bike (if any). how tall are you? 

i'm looking forward to seeing it with the steel fork. post pics when she's ready! i think i am the last in line.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

The f/f should be shipping end of the week. Here's a pic Spectrum sent of the frames. Mine is the one in the foreground. I went with an Edge 2.0 fork. I also had my Thomson stem and a Bruce Gordon tailgiht painted to match the f/f.


----------



## yourideit (Mar 25, 2009)

so pretty! i like how you said the count was five bikes at a time... i count 6 and a black sheep. cool pic how the forks are also hanging there on the left. what a tease. 

next time i get back home i wanna buy mr. desalvo lunch just cuz.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

Look closer. That one at the back (in black) is a DeSalvo. I know 'cause I've personally saw the bike once it came back from Spectrum and then was built and boxed off to the owner. The bike Mike has for his personal 10th Anniversary bike was pretty unridable at the show. I finished putting it all together a few weeks ago and he's been seen knocking back the miles since.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I got mine together. It's perfect in every way. The fit, welding quality, ride, handling, color. Everything I could dream of in a bike. I'll post pics in the next day or so.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Post a pick, mine is on order! I'm last.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here are some quick shots of mine, #5 of 10. Still making some adjustments on fit etc...


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow, what stem is that , I assume it was painted when the frame was painted, along with the light.

Ride report would be nice.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Wow, what stem is that , I assume it was painted when the frame was painted, along with the light.


It is a Thomson X2. I had it painted with the Bruce Gordon light and stem cap. 

I haven't spent more than an hour on the bike yet. It rides great! What stands out so far is my position feels so comfortable an the bike really feels like an extension of my body. My last bike was all 853 with a Dedacci down tube w/a Reynolds Ouzo Pro Peleton carbon fork and this is so much smoother on rough pavement. Going down my local steep hill I felt I had much more stability and confidence to go faster and still have control. I feel that climbing is a more relaxed position but the bike has better acceleration than my last bike. 

I have only been riding road seriously the last 3 years but I've ridden custom MTB's, Single Speeds and BMX for over 20 years so that's really my only comparison. That being said, I have never felt this much comfort, confidence, responsiveness and joy from a bike.

Did you order a fork also? I got the Edge 2.0.

I have no doubt your wait will be rewarded!


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I am still trying to decide which carbon fork and wether or not to have it painted to match the bike.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ejr13 said:


> Here are some quick shots of mine, #5 of 10. Still making some adjustments on fit etc...


Now there's a bike to be proud of. Congratulations.


----------



## yashcha (Nov 12, 2002)

*Nude fork....*

I ended up going with an unpainted fork because I thought it would look a bit more race-y.

The bike is around 17 pounds complete with the SRAM rival build.

Right now I am rolling on some Mavic Carbone sl wheels. Combined with the superstiff Alpha GS40 fork and the wheelset, this bike is the ultimate and NO flex when sprinting or climbing out of the saddle.

I hope to post some pictures later this week with the different wheels, but the steel with the deep dish carbon wheels is quite eye catching.

I could not ask for a better bike, and my position on the bike is now perfect.

For those waiting on their frames, it is definitely worth the wait. The silver logos really jump out from the frame...


----------



## mark.sopelana (Aug 3, 2005)

*mid-August batch*

I'm in the next batch; Mike says next week when he returns. I went for an unpainted AlphaQ fork and a Record 10 group with a simple Record/Open Pro wheelset and silver Nitto stem and post -- very nice silver finish on those parts

I wanted it built to handle atrocious Seattle road infrastructure and the De Ronde Van Oeste Portlandia with a 28c tire in mind, a level top tube, late-70s race bike geometry.

The only other variation is matte clearcoat. I'm only a fourth time buyer -- two cross bikes (one steel, one ti), a ti 29er singlespeed and now this one.


----------



## yashcha (Nov 12, 2002)

*DeSalvo Tenth Anniversary Page*

I am very interested in how all these different bikes, all from the same canvas will look like in the end. 

30 frames, 30 stories...

Here is the start to my project...

http://jitenshafacutori.com/DesalvoTen.html

I hope that many owners will end up contributing to the site.

I just started building the site yesterday so it is really barebones, and it needs much work, but I think it will tell a good story when finished.


----------



## ben_san (Mar 15, 2009)

yashcha said:


> I am very interested in how all these different bikes, all from the same canvas will look like in the end.
> 
> 30 frames, 30 stories...
> 
> ...


Cool idea! I have one coming in the next batch, I'll be sure to contribute to your site.


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

I received mine today. Will post pics once I get it built up, but they won't do it justice. Finish work is unbelieveable.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Stoked to see Mike DeSalvo won best Tig frame at this years NAHBS! That makes it a the 2nd time he's won it. I haven't found any detailed shots of the bike yet.

http://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/2010/02/2010-shimano-nahbs-award-winners/


----------



## Richard Roma (Nov 6, 2008)

View attachment 193134


----------



## commuterwade (Feb 14, 2010)

*Those ltd editions are beautiful*

Time has not diminished it either.  I met Mike today in his shop while checking local builders for my needed new frame. His blue limited edition is in the shop, and it is just gorgeous. 

Anyone that hasn't met him, please rest assured he is sure a gentleman. I suppose the bikes speak for themselves, but he just exuded integrity and work ethic. 

It was a pleasure meeting him. Decision time is coming for me (and my wife).

Wade


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

commuterwade: AGREED!

I also like that Mike wants to build top bikes without the crazy high prices of other builders (Although I do think there are some who deserve it). Come on the guy is 3x best tig welder at NAHBS and welds part of the Speedvagen line so he could be demanding much more $. Hope you get one of his.

Any other pics out there of DeSalvos ?


----------

